

Microsoft sues Motorola Mobility, claims patent abuse - bdking
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-57382524-17/microsoft-sues-motorola-mobility-claims-patent-abuse/

======
ZeroGravitas
Are the Motorola patents in the Microsoft case "FRAND" or "standard
essential"?

The story seems to use the two interchangeably, but there's a difference. In
one case Motorola has promised to do something (however fuzzy that promise is)
in the other the patent regime gives them the right to block the standard just
as they could any other use of the patented idea and they've not necessarily
entered into a previous agreement to do otherwise.

